# electricty prices



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

can any one help with electric prices you see we have just a bill from the landlord 1st one and its for one month plus 3 days and he wants 186 euros we have the usuall things tv sky box fridge / freezer cooking microwave kettle lightingwhich is not on all the time btw hot water a shower on a morning and a bath at night it has electric celling fans and electric heaters neither ever used thans for any help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> can any one help with electric prices you see we have just a bill from the landlord 1st one and its for one month plus 3 days and he wants 186 euros we have the usuall things tv sky box fridge / freezer cooking microwave kettle lightingwhich is not on all the time btw hot water a shower on a morning and a bath at night it has electric celling fans and electric heaters neither ever used thans for any help


sounds a bit high


ask to see the original electricity bill








isn't it time you changed your forum 'location'


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

rangitoto said:


> can any one help with electric prices you see we have just a bill from the landlord 1st one and its for one month plus 3 days and he wants 186 euros we have the usuall things tv sky box fridge / freezer cooking microwave kettle lightingwhich is not on all the time btw hot water a shower on a morning and a bath at night it has electric celling fans and electric heaters neither ever used thans for any help


Yes, ask to see the bill. This is about the same as ours for the winter months but we have two electric radiators which we use a lot. If you aren't using electricity for heating, it shouldn't be this much.

There is a sliding scale of charges for electricity based on your "potencia" i.e. the maximum amount of kW your contract allows you to use in the house (if you exceed it it trips the switch and the power goes off). The higher the potencia, the greater the standing charge and the price per unit. It should be indicated on the bill. It could be that yours is very high, so even though you aren't using much electricity you will be charged more.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rangitoto said:


> can any one help with electric prices you see we have just a bill from the landlord 1st one and its for one month plus 3 days and he wants 186 euros we have the usuall things tv sky box fridge / freezer cooking microwave kettle lightingwhich is not on all the time btw hot water a shower on a morning and a bath at night it has electric celling fans and electric heaters neither ever used thans for any help



Firstly, as has been said, check the bill.
Maybe you are in the same situation as we are....we live in a large house with pool but use few appliances. Our problem is a high potencia, which Alca has drawn your attention to. Our monthly bills are about the same as yours....too high
We're waiting for an electrician to check our wiring etc. to see if we can switch to a lower potencia without needing expensive work.
I can see why this house has the highest potencia, thinking about it.
Apart from the usual appliances plus two large hot water cylinders (we now use only one and not 24/7 as before) there's the pool pump(now on only for an hour each day) plus a drainage pump which runs most of the winter after heavy rain plus the air-con and the heating for all the quite spacious rooms is also electric - but we use neither.
So look at your potencia...our standing charge is over 30 euros a month for that potencia which hopefully we can reduce.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We used to pay our landlord for electricity. He used to get the bill from Endesa, pay it himself, copy the bill and pop it through our door. I would then add it to the rent and pay it into his bank account at the end of the month. You must ask him for the bill as the previous posters have advised. It seems high.


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, ask to see the bill. This is about the same as ours for the winter months but we have two electric radiators which we use a lot. If you aren't using electricity for heating, it shouldn't be this much.
> 
> There is a sliding scale of charges for electricity based on your "potencia" i.e. the maximum amount of kW your contract allows you to use in the house (if you exceed it it trips the switch and the power goes off). * The higher the potencia, the greater the standing charge and the price per unit.* It should be indicated on the bill. It could be that yours is very high, so even though you aren't using much electricity you will be charged more.


Are you sure about the price varying according to contracted potencia?
I'm getting conflicting advice and I need to consider increasing my potencia. I would not like to get unexpectedly high bills if I do increase it....


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

I pay two meters with different potencias 4.6 and 6.9. The unit cost for electricity is the same for both. I think the unit rate for higher potencias with 3 phase is more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

morlandg said:


> Are you sure about the price varying according to contracted potencia?
> I'm getting conflicting advice and I need to consider increasing my potencia. I would not like to get unexpectedly high bills if I do increase it....


Check the website of your electricity supplier, the prices should be on there.

When we moved from 3.3 to 4.6 the price went up, but that was a few years ago before the "liberalisation" exercise. I found this price comparison site and it looks like everything under 10 kW now gets the cheaper TUR tariff and everything over 10 kW gets the higher rate.

Comparativa de Tarifas Electricas | Comparador de comercializadoras elctricas | Tarifas de Luz


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a 'standing charge' for your "contracted potencia". 

This will be a lot lower for a contract of 3.45kW than for, say, 10kW

The price per unit consumed may well be the same.


----------

